# another strange Kijiji ad - Gibson Les Paul for $500



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This seems like another weird one - - some guy in Ottawa wants to give away a new Gibson Les Paul for $500. Even if you don't have $500, you can send your email to him anyway. How nice! (Oh! and he'll also deliver it to you!)

2010 gibson les paul standard, ebony , price negotiable - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa

Text from the ad:

Just won it, brand new, still in case never opened. Original gibson. made in the USA. I dont play guitar and i dont know anybody that does, and i'm not in any dept so really i just want to make somebody's day with this, if you don't have 750 please email anyway because i dont need the money, and since i won it the point of winning something is to be happy, so i'm gonna use the money to buy a new fork for my bike and i dont need 2000 for that, min. price 250. best offer will be taken. this is NOT an epiphone, or a studio, this is a gibson les paul standard in ebony. THIS IS NOT A FAKE. msrp-3899, if you cant drive i can deliver it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just saw it. It happens.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i have 3.60 $ i found in my couch.

anyone care to lend me 246,40$?

Bobby


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

his address is out in the middle of nowhere...

McFadden Rd, Ottawa, ON K4B 1H8 - Google Maps


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

maybe hes like that pickton dude,except hes luring guitar players out to his farm.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

nah, pigs wouldn't eat guitar players. drummers, maybe


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

He doesn't play guitar-doesn't know anyone who does but he seems to know enough that he can claim it is not a fake or an epiphone or a studio.

Stay away


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For $500, if it sounds ok, feels ok and is playable, you're probably getting a guitar worth the money - fake or not.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> He doesn't play guitar-doesn't know anyone who does but he seems to know enough that he can claim it is not a fake or an epiphone or a studio.
> 
> Stay away


i hadnt even thought of that,your right.

and more then that,i just noticed,he goes out of his way to say the case has never even been OPENED......

who knows? whole thing sounds weird to me.

Bobby


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

If I was in Ottawa I would call him or contact him via a new temp e-mail address, then look at guitar.

Would not give up anything that he could use against me or bring him to my house.
Maybe its legit?
Would be pretty cool to spend an hour and find out it real eh!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Emailed. Let's see what he says.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Do a "View posters other ads" - apparently he's also giving guitar lessons at another address....................


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

maybe he's schitzo and doesn't realize his other personality can't play guitar...???...sounds logical...to me anyway...


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Check it out. It's worth the effort, but ake sure to bone up on every counterfeit Les Paul site you can find so you know to spot the warning signs. It's getting WAY more subtle to catch a fake these days, so you definitely need to know more than the old standards of number of screws on the truss rod cover.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Do a "View posters other ads" - apparently he's also giving guitar lessons at another address....................


Hmmm, based on his other ad, which he obviously doesn't realize is showing up on the ad (probably used the same email), he is 14??



> Hi my name is Mat, and I am a great guitarist (have been playing since 8 and I'm 14 now), and have decided to start to teach guitars to other kids, I am not doing this for profit, just to teach others kids how fun playing guitar can be.
> 
> My rate for half an hour is 10$ (to pay for my guitars and amps). If you are interested please email.


Here's the link:
Guitar Lessons for Begginers (acoustic/electric) - Ottawa Music Lessons - Kijiji Ottawa


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Huh. Seems bogus. Ads say Gatineau but the ad for the Lester has an address on this side of the river. Ad for the lessons has address for this side of the river too, but completely different address from the guitar (though still East end).

Scam? Stupid teenager? Both?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

maybe hes a teen with delusions of grandeur in ontario who wants to impress people with his great guitar lessons,and here in quebec, hes a grown man who likes motorcycles who doesnt play guitar at all, is really nice and likes to give stuff away.

i should have voted yes on the referendum,i knew federalism was tearing us apart,this guy just proves it.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

> Hi my name is Mat, and I am a great guitarist (have been playing since 8 and I'm 14 now), and have decided to start to teach guitars to other kids, I am not doing this for profit, just to teach others kids how fun playing guitar can be.
> 
> My rate for half an hour is 10$ (to pay for my guitars and amps). If you are interested please email.


I don't know of any 14 year old who bothers to spell that well online.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Bobby said:


> maybe hes a teen with delusions of grandeur in ontario who wants to impress people with his great guitar lessons,and here in quebec, hes a grown man who likes motorcycles who doesnt play guitar at all, is really nice and likes to give stuff away.
> 
> i should have voted yes on the referendum,i knew federalism was tearing us apart,this guy just proves it.


kkjuw

You are one funny dude.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

yikes...imagine the folks reading the guitar lessons ad and thinking about dropping off their ten yr old for some lessons...this person is dangerous at worst and a complete moron at best.

..


----------

